# Frequent Disconnections with iwlagn/iwlwifi

## tuber

I used to run a 2.6.36 based kernel, and my Intel 5300 wireless NIC worked fine (more or less) using the kernel iwlagn driver. When I upgraded to 3.1.10-r1 with the iwlagn driver, and 3.2.1-r2 with the iwlwifi driver, I am experiencing problems. At home, after a few minutes, my connection dies. Meaning I can't connect anywhere, but iwconfig thinks the association is still there. Nothing strange shows up in the system logs. I changed my home router from a Microsoft b/g one to a Belkin Pre-N. Same problem, though the disconnections take a while longer to happen. At home, I'm using WPA PSK with B-compatibility. At other places, I've used WPA2 802.1X and open systems with no such problems, though I don't know if that has any bearing on this.

----------

## cach0rr0

it's been hit or miss for me as well, using iwlwifi (iwl-1000)

3.1 was very spotty. 3.3.0 so far has been *better* for me, but i still get fairly regular disconnects - maybe 2-3 hours of good use, then a disconnect for a few minutes. Still frequent enough to be annoying, however. I'll be trying 3.3.4 soon, so we'll see how that one goes. 

Wireless in Linux tends to be like picking out wine. Some years are better than others, sometimes rain and soil acidity change the flavor of the grapes, every once in a while you hit that superb year where everything just clicks, and you have a truly uniquely wonderful crop of wine - and you keep it for ages. 

So too goes linux wireless. ath9k, for example, was unusable for me from 2.6.31 thru about 2.6.36 - but then magically it improved. *shrug*

----------

## tuber

Well, that's a bummer, but good to know that it's not just me.

----------

## virtguru

try disabling powersave by default in your wireless kernel config ? Unless you really need it .. this helped on one of my intel cards, something to do with qos , powersave kicking in after being idle I cant recall exactly.

----------

## tuber

Unfortunately the power saving trick didn't help.

----------

## miteque

I had expirienced a similar problem: after upgrading "world" my wifi connection bacame very unstable (frequent disconnections, often complitely disfunctional). I tried different downgrads (kernel, firmware, networkmanager...), but the problem remained untill I had downgraded openssl ( 1.0.1c ----> 1.0.0h).    After that the connection became stable again.

----------

